# arahidă, alună și ghindă



## Áskera

Bună tuturor!

Am nevoie de ajutor.  Am niște nelămuriri despre aceste trei nuci.

Din câte eu înțelegeam, arahida e asta (_peanut _în engleză), aluna e asta (_hazelnut_) și ghinda e asta (_acorn_).
Totuși, vorbind cu un român, el mi-a zis că _arahidă_ și _alună _sunt sinonime. Aia m-a încurcat, pentru că atunci _alună _nu ar fi un cuvânt ambiguu?

În dicționarul nostru, văz că _peanut_ e tradus _alună _în calitate de plantă. În Wikipedia, aflu că articolul _Peanut_ are în limba română titlul _Alun de pământ _și nu „Arahidă”; deși, în dicționarul nostru, toate definițiile din alun se referă la _hazelnut tree. _Pe scurt, constat o legătură între arahida și aluna pe care încă nu o pot înțelege, deci mi-ar plăcea să știu părerile voastre. Un lucru este nuca folosită pentru Nutella și un alt este nuca folosită pentru untul de arahide, nu-i așa?

Când l-am întrebat pe el despre cum spunem _hazelnut* _pe românește, mi-a răspuns că lumea ar zice _ghindă_; dar aia este o altă nucă! Cea urmărită de veverița din Ice Age! 

Voi puteți să mă lămuriți? V-aș fi foarte recunoscător! Mulțumesc anticipat și aveți grijă de voi pe timpul săptămânilor ăstora.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
În linkul tău, apare cuvântul 'sau' arahidă pentru definiția pe care o căutai.

În rest, de multe ori, probabil, că oamenii folosesc 'alună' ca termen general în conversații.


----------



## danielstan

Áskera said:


> Din câte eu înțelegeam, arahida e asta (_peanut _în engleză), aluna e asta (_hazelnut_) și ghinda e asta (_acorn_).



Hmmm... așa știam și eu.

Mi se pare că românul cu care ai vorbit nu prea știe engleză!?
Totodată țin să adaug că alunele și ghindele sunt fructe care cresc în mod normal în România, deci nu prea ar fi motive pentru un român să le confunde,
pe când arahidele nu știam să crească pe la noi.
Am căutat pe Google și am aflat că sunt unii cultivatori de arahide în România, dar tonul știrilor despre ei este ca și când ar fi un fapt neobișnuit.

În aceeași manieră poți citi în ziare știri despre români care cresc struți, pentru a le vinde carnea.

În altă ordine de idei, eu m-am născut în 1972, deci am prins și vremurile de dinainte de 1989 când viața din România se asemăna cu viața din Cuba de astăzi.
Ei bine, în acele timpuri arahidele erau un produs greu accesibil, se aduceau numai din import (nici nu se gândea cineva să le cultive) și nu puteau fi confundate cu alunele (care se puteau cumpăra de la țărani în piață).



Áskera said:


> ... și aveți grijă de voi pe timpul săptămânilor ăstora.


Asta e o expresie neobișnuită în română și mă gândesc că e tradusa cuvânt cu cuvânt din limba ta maternă...
Dar altfel ai scris foarte corect românește, doar câteva expresii sună un pic mai ciudat.


----------



## Zareza

Áskera said:


> arahida e asta (_peanut _în engleză), aluna e asta (_hazelnut_) și ghinda e asta (_acorn_).


Este foarte corect.

*-Alun de pământ* (_Arachis hypogaea_) (plantă de maxim 35 cm) - semințele sunt comestibile și se numesc *arahide*,* alune americane* sau *alune de pământ  

arahidă *< Fr.* arachide* < Lat. *Arachis* (hypogaea = under the earth) < Ancient Greek _ἀράχιδνα_ (*arákhidna*), diminutive of _ἄρακος_ (árakos) -* pea

-Alun *(de pădure) (arbust de maxim 5-6 m) - fructele se numesc *alune*

În limba română termenul *alune *se folosește și atunci când ne referim la *arahide*. Dacă într-o discuție ne referim la *peanuts *și *hazelnuts*, se specifică faptul că este vorba de *arahide *și *alune de pădure*.

[Ciocolata este cu alune. - De care alune? - Alune de pădure. - Sunt alergic la alune de pădure. Dar nu la alunele care cresc în pământ, arahide. - Am și ciocolată cu arahide.]

În principiu, alunul (de pădure) este sălbatic (crește necultivat), dar sunt persoane care cultivă aluni în propria grădină și îl numesc alun de grădină. Este vorba de același tip de *alun* (hazel tree / shrub).

*Ghinda *este fructul stejarului.

P.S. Felicitări pentru limba română!


----------

